# Multiple noises and just loud in general.



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I have the 1.8L LS and for the last few months the car has been emiting a faint high pitch noise that can only be heard while sitting in the car. When popping the hood of the car, i hear absolutely nothing but the sound of a smooth running engine at idle. When sitting inside the noise sometimes can be heard at idle while it slightlygets loud while raising RPM. This happens in all stages of the transmission, Park, neutral, Reverse, and gears 1-6. I cannot pinpoint any true correlation. It has happened when it was hot out amnd cold out. In terms of engine temperature, i would say it happenes more while the engine has been warm as opposed to a cold start.

The other noise, is it just me oris this car just loud in general. I went from the 2.2L ecotec in a chevy cobalt LS and it was never half as loud as my cruze. For instance, when trying to raise RPM or go harder on the throttle, the car revs loud along with transmission type noise. Im not saying the noises sound like "problem" type noise but rather youd think the car was about to take off and was doing 80mph but i at times am going nowhere considering the noise. Also in the 30- 35mph range nearing between 2000 and 3000 rpm, i get a rumble sound an vibration from the transmision, so beief it doesnt even last a second. The vibration is like that of a less intense version of when you hit those bumps on the side of a highway at the edge of the road that warn you you are going off the road. I mean its not as intense but its felt so similar to the point i thought i was driving over something similar in a parking lot.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Snappa said:


> I have the 1.8L LS and for the last few months the car has been emiting a faint high pitch noise that can only be heard while sitting in the car. When popping the hood of the car, i hear absolutely nothing but the sound of a smooth running engine at idle. When sitting inside the noise sometimes can be heard at idle while it slightlygets loud while raising RPM. This happens in all stages of the transmission, Park, neutral, Reverse, and gears 1-6. I cannot pinpoint any true correlation. It has happened when it was hot out amnd cold out. In terms of engine temperature, i would say it happenes more while the engine has been warm as opposed to a cold start.


Sounds like the radio to me. Do you still hear it with the radio completely off?



Snappa said:


> The other noise, is it just me oris this car just loud in general. I went from the 2.2L ecotec in a chevy cobalt LS and it was never half as loud as my cruze. For instance, when trying to raise RPM or go harder on the throttle, the car revs loud along with transmission type noise. Im not saying the noises sound like "problem" type noise but rather youd think the car was about to take off and was doing 80mph but i at times am going nowhere considering the noise. Also in the 30- 35mph range nearing between 2000 and 3000 rpm, i get a rumble sound an vibration from the transmision, so beief it doesnt even last a second. The vibration is like that of a less intense version of when you hit those bumps on the side of a highway at the edge of the road that warn you you are going off the road. I mean its not as intense but its felt so similar to the point i thought i was driving over something similar in a parking lot.


Doesn't seem overly loud to me, but I'm coming from a HO 350 with cutouts, and a 4.6l SUV


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just guessing here, but maybe the fuel pump? Next time you hear it, check around the back seat and see if it's louder there.

My 1.8 is a very quiet motor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you might have a busted engine mount.

The 1.4/1.8 are shouty over 4000 RPMs compared to 2+ L engines (this is quite normal for small engines, but I think they did a good job controlling NVH in the Cruze). Comparing it to the 2.2...I don't remember that being an exceptionally quiet engine, especially in a Cobalt.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How many miles do you have on that 1.8 ?
How are the shifting patterns on the trans feeling to you ? are they rough , searching for an optimal gear ?


----------

